# Cómo sacar señal de Video desde la PC mediante el puerto VGA ?



## lsedr (Ene 20, 2011)

Cómo puedo sacar la señal de Video desde la PC mediante el puerto VGA para enviarla a un transmisor de Video ?? pues pienso además extraer el audio desde la tarjeta de sonido.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 20, 2011)

Son formatos totalmente diferentes, debes usar un IC que tome las señales RGB y las Frecuencia de H y V y "cree" con esto la señal de VIdeo compuesto  (incluye Luminancia, croma, sincronismos) usa por ejemplo el IC AD722, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lsedr (Ene 20, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Son formatos totalmente diferentes, debes usar un IC que tome las señales RGB y las Frecuencia de H y V y "cree" con esto la señal de VIdeo compuesto  (incluye Luminancia, croma, sincronismos) usa por ejemplo el IC AD722, chauuuuuuuuuu




Podría ser este ?
http://www.eecg.toronto.edu/~tm3/ad722.pdf


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 20, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> Podría ser este ?
> http://www.eecg.toronto.edu/~tm3/ad722.pdf


----------



## diablorojo16 (Mar 15, 2011)

hola buenos dias. 

le escribo paraa preguntar acerca de este tema si has trabajado es esa convercion si alguien ya lo tiene hecho para pedirle ayuda ya que este integrado en mexico no lo tienen esta caducado asi que pues lo ando provando con el AD725 que son similares cambia algunso pines quiesiera saber si algunos de ellos tienen alguna informacion aparte de la hoja de datos de este integrado. algun diseño ya probado.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 15, 2011)

me agradaron los ic's pero de momento no los he encontrado, tampoco los he buscado bien, lo que pense antes de conocerlos fue usar un circuito jungla de cualquier tv pero tampoco lo he probado espero encontrarlo y ver que resulta, diablorojo16 si tienes la oportunidad de comprerlo pruebalo, asi se aprende...


edito:  lo del circuito jungla es mas bien para lo contrario, pero para sacar señal de video de el puerto vga, en el siguiente tema puse un documento en que con solo un transistor se consigue:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ar-ideal-dvds-portatiles-tv-41298/#post340907


----------

